# OMG I'm bringing a puppy home today!



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

The cutest little black and tan 9 week old male puppy.... we're huge sports nuts so we're calling him Coach.

I have a baby gated area set up outside my office (luckily I work from home). Vinyl shower curtain on the floor, crate he will be coming home in.... food and water dish. Some toys, food and a big heart.

I hope I'm ready!

Laura


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So exciting... Welcome and enjoy your puppy. We are waiting for the pictures !!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting for you. Welcome to the group. Sounds like you're off to a good start. It's a process in the beginning. You and your puppy will get to know each other and develop rhythms that work for you.

Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> The cutest little black and tan 9 week old male puppy.... we're huge sports nuts so we're calling him Coach.
> 
> I have a baby gated area set up outside my office (luckily I work from home). Vinyl shower curtain on the floor, crate he will be coming home in.... food and water dish. Some toys, food and a big heart.
> 
> ...


 Yea! another boy friend for my Black and Tan Maddie!
If the shower curtain does not work I found two rugs at Home depot that were about $16 eh the backs are rubber so I use the rubber side up . it works great I can even mop it. 
Can't wait for the Pictures


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

That's a great idea, thanks... I was racing around Target this morning looking for a vinyl table cloth... Only one in garishly bright easter colors. Then got the idea of the shower curtain. Next I need an xpen so we can keep him out in the living room with us too.

I bought the pee pads but the guy at Petco said not to use them, only take him outside. I'm quite confused about that one. He said they have a scent in them that actually encourages them to pee.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Such an exciting day for you!!
Welcome to the board!
We tried to use the pee pads, but Tillie NEVER used them... she just trained to outside right from the start. She goes out in storms, snow, hail... silly puppy... LOL
Good luck and we look forward to PICTURES and hearing about all the adventures Coach brings to your home!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on your new puppy! We need pictures.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I was planning on always taking him outside so that fits in with my plan. I got a great schedule from my breeder:

Puppy Schedule

Hi Laura,

This is the schedule I was talking about that has a good base to work with.

6:45 am up and out to Potty

7:30 Feed

7:45 Out potty and play

8:00-9:00 Playtime

9:00-11:00 Naptime-crate

11:00-11:30 out to potty

12:00 Feed

12:30 out to potty/play

1:00-3:00 Nap-crate time

3:00-3:45 potty and play

5:30 Feed

5:45 potty

6:00 Crate

7:00-8:00 potty and then playtime

9:45 Potty and


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations!

Be sure to watch the little guy and see how he does with that vinyl shower curtain. Augie was real adept at ripping everything up for awhile, pee pads included and I was afraid he would ingest the vinyl that was on the back of those. He had a little pad in the bottom of his crate that had a zipper and a foam rubber pad inside. He somehow got the zipper of that open and tore out the foam rubber in chunks. 

Personally, I disagree with the Petco guy about the pee pads, but everyone seems to have their own way of potty training and has to figure out what works for their situation. Some on here really like a litter box system. Has your breeder worked with your puppy as far as potty training? Ours started Augie on newspaper and we continued that until I found out about a tray system called UgoDog. It worked well for us and we did not even attempt to train outside for several months. I liked it because I did not have to get up at night to take him out; he could just go on his UgoDog (newspaper when he was very young - or pee pad if one chose that) when he had to go.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

First post I saw this morning and it's just so exciting! Congratulations on your new puppy Laura!! Can't wait to hear what the first few days of falling in love are like ~ Enjoy this very special time ~ Reenie and Kirby (my black and tan wonderful boy)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have used pee pads. Then Zoeys breeder sent me home with a washable pad that is like twice the size of a pee pad. It looks like a mattress pad with a water proofing under it. I have washed it so many times. My most recent best thing I use is indoor out door carpet from Home depot it is green and I have a strip of it out on my patio . I also have a strip of it by my back door with. It is chep to buy and you can cut it to make like pee pads. The only problem I have with it is it frays a bit here is a picture. Also if you go to Tom Kings web site and watch his Video of their pups I wish I had started out with that system.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I have to agree with Linda. Nine weeks is very young and most have to pee constantly at that age. You can do both indoor and outdoor and transition to outdoor only, later, when the puppy's bladder can hold it more.
When my Cali came home, she was pad trained and seemed to run to it every 20 minutes or so.
I would keep the outdoor schedule you have, but also give the pup a place to go indoors at first. The Ugo dog sounds great to me. I didn't know about it 3 years ago when I got my last puppy, Cali. Found out about it on here!

Congratulations! and have lots of fun with your new puppy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Laura & Coach - I love the name! I know you must be counting the minutes now. Don't forget we love pictures!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input on the pee pads and ugo dog. We live in an apartment so getting outside is going down the elevator or stairs. We do have several balconies that I could put a pad down on too. 

I know they had pee pads in the xpen they're in now. I'll talk to her more about it when I pick him up IN TWO HOURS FROM NOW!

Speaking of x-pens. I just bought one for the living room, the giant plastic version, goes so well with the decor!. Anyway, how often can he just be out of that playing with us? Is it just a matter of knowing he might pee on our carpet? Seems like a silly question now that I ask it


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Good warning about the vinyl shower curtain. He is right in front of me, I suppose I could just leave the floor bare and include a pee pad for him. It's not like I can't wipe it up right away.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats..A very exciting time for you!!! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your little one. Love the name!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't expect to be this nervous! I've raised two sons, both in their twenties, but I'm a nervous wreck all of a sudden. The last puppy I had was 14 years ago when I brought home the most wonderful dog of all time, Abby, our sweet Rhodesian Ridgeback. But she was almost 4 months old then, my kids were really young and I don't remember any of it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lkwilson said:


> That's a great idea, thanks... I was racing around Target this morning looking for a vinyl table cloth... Only one in garishly bright easter colors. Then got the idea of the shower curtain. Next I need an xpen so we can keep him out in the living room with us too.
> 
> I bought the pee pads but the guy at Petco said not to use them, only take him outside. I'm quite confused about that one. He said they have a scent in them that actually encourages them to pee.


I bought an inexpensive 6x9 roll of linoleum (looks like hardwood) and put it under the ex-pen and crate set up and it extends from there. Made my and Ruby's lives easier.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

How exciting! Welcome to you and Coach. I remember being scared to death that first night, I stayed up and just watched her to make sure she was ok. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome Coach! I love your name! Where is your picture? 

Welcome to the forum! You can also find vinyl type cloth at Fabric Shops. 

Suzi! Great idea on the Indoor/Outdoor green stuff. I will need to try that.


----------



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

Love the name! We are still basking in the glow of new-puppydom, even though we've just passed the one month mark with Mochi. We also live in an apartment building and have found that the Potty Park is AMAZING (it is an elevated black box with astroturf on top, reservoir on bottom). You can choose to just empty the reservoir or clean the whole thing, which works well for us. And it doesn't smell half as badly as I thought it would. It's pricey, but given that Mochi ripped through two packages of pee pads in her first day with us, I don't regret it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> I didn't expect to be this nervous! I've raised two sons, both in their twenties, but I'm a nervous wreck all of a sudden. The last puppy I had was 14 years ago when I brought home the most wonderful dog of all time, Abby, our sweet Rhodesian Ridgeback. But she was almost 4 months old then, my kids were really young and I don't remember any of it.


Ha - I raised three sons, all grown and moved out. But I was totally unprepared for being so nervous and clueless about what to do with a new puppy!  It will work itself out, but if you have a moment of doubt now and again, just know that you aren't alone in that. Many of us have expressed how we had moments of "what the heck have I just done!" It passes and we can't imagine our lives without our little fur kids.

If I lived in an apartment, I would definitely be training to a litter box, UgoDog, Potty Park or some means that didn't have me going up and down an elevator or stairs to take my little guy potty. But that is me.....LAZY, it would appear!! :biggrin1: And especially if you don't have a fenced in yard that no other dogs have gone through until your pup has had all his immunizations. That is one of the reasons we trained in the house at first - our yard is not fenced and other dogs frequently pass through our yard. When we did transition Augie to outside somewhere around 7-8 months (he is now over 2), he prefers that and seems to hold it until he can go out there. I have left the UgoDog up 'just in case' but he hasn't used it in a VERY long time.

When he was small, after he went potty, we would let him out to play with us. But you have to watch them like a hawk, as faster than you can blink an eye, they will squat right in front of you and start to pee - even if they have just gone potty, it seems. When Augie started to do that, I would scoop him up and take him back to his area (which was our small blocked off kitchen, put him on his newspaper (or whatever you are going to be using) and tell him to go potty. The gates would then go back up and he would be penned in the kitchen. It did not take him long to figure out to run to his spot to potty - in fact, I was quite impressed with how fast he caught on. But you need to keep the area where he is out and about quite small until he gets it. He needs to be able to reach his potty area and it seems they have little or no warning when they have to go. You also need to be sure to clean up any places he has gone potty in the carpet very well with an enzyme cleaner or something that TOTALLY removes any smell so he won't keep trying to go there. Augie would just be in the family room with us, which is right next to the kitchen. And we did have a few accidents at first. If someone could not be out with him, he was penned in the kitchen. We also got him used to a crate from the beginning, a little bit at a time, and then when we left the house, he would be crated when he was small. Felt he was safer in there. But I never left him for very long.

BTW, I too like the name you have chosen!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

GREAT advice Linda!:thumb:

Congrats on your new puppy named Coach! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

He's home, and he loves me already. Pretty easy ride home, about an hour in the car. No poops or puke. Whined a bit, but i kept talking to him and kept my fingers in the door of the crate. He yelped a few times, I took my fingers out... then put them back in and praised him when he quieted down. He seemed to pick that up quickly or just got used to the car. I'd like to think he's that smart of course 

So here is the biggest problem of all. My camera's batteries are dead and I can't find the charger or the spare. Good news is a friend of mine is a photographer and she is coming by in an hour or two to shoot some pics. He is so darn cute!! So you'll all be overwhelmed with shots later tonight.

Did a quick pee though, two seconds after drinking water and bam.... on the vinyl instead of the pee pad. I'm not going to worry too much today. I just wiped it up.

He only wanted to be in my lap and actually up near my chest, held him for quite a while. But have a call soon so I put him in his pen area and he's already asleep in his bed. Amazing

Thanks everyone for all your support, I'm sure I'll need more of it in the coming days and nights.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be checking back later for pics! Can't wait to see that little cutie!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Welcome!*

Happy Day, Laura, and you and Coach are going to be busy for a few months no matter how you house train. Perhaps we were lucky that our breeder started Keeper on potty pads and now he'll go either on the pad if he's uncomfortable or preferably outside. Don't know where you live, but believe me when it's 20 degrees outside or raining cats and dogs, we are happy folks.

Good luck and just pay attention. You don't have anything else to do for the next five months do you????

Shirley H


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Can't wait for those pictures! Where ishe sleeping tonight?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How exciting the new baby is home waiting for the pictures!op2:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome! Waiting for pictures!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

We are fostering pupy mill survivor, Allen. He's 3 1/2 but might as well be a puppy. We have an ex pen for him with a small crate inside for him to sleep in. We started out using a plastic tarp for floor protection, but found it hard to clean inside all the "wrinkles." So, we went to Walmart, where they sell material. They have rolls of clear plastic in different thicknesses to buy by the yard. We bought a medium weight that lies flat and doesn't wrinkle. Makes clean up a lot easier and he cant get it in his mouth to chew. 
Congratualtions on your new baby!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!
And WOWee, Your excitement is contagious!!! ound: I'm getting all anxious just reading this thread  lol

a younger pup is more work than one that stayed with mama for a few extra weeks, but you can do it. If you survived teenagers, this whole puppy thing will be a piece of cake...ound:

pictures? 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two are trained to go on pee pads because it fit into our lifestyle. Kodi hardly ever uses them anymore and prefers to go outside. Shelby always uses them - I guess she pees more because she is smaller. :biggrin1:

Good luck with Coach and can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome and Congrats!! I just caught up and I'm looking forward to seeing pictures. I love the name Coach it's very cute  

Ninja uses pee pads and also goes outside. I think its more convenient for us because if he has to go at 3 am he'll go on the pee pad. I remember a while ago watching a puppy special on tv from that show "it's me or the dog" where they kept a pup in a small confined space and layed pee pads all over the room and every couple of days, they would start removing one by one until there would only be one left. I never tried this but it seemed like a pretty good idea.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome and I, like the others can not wait to see pictures of Coach. I know you are going to do just fine. I do agree with the others because of his age and the fact you live in an apartment, pee pads along with going out might work best for your sanity.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

What a great day! Coach is the perfect puppy.... He's cuddly, likes to play, poses for pictures, doesn't mind to hang in the pen when I'm out of the room... Had dinner and pooped on the pee pad. Missing a bit with the pee but I'm sure we'll get there. I'm going for your all's advice and doing the pee pad thing. 

The plastic pen in the living room is working out great, he's sleeping in his bed in it now. The baby gated part off my office worked well too, he hung out there while i was on two calls. 

I think he's probably so good because he's tired but i'm going to keep a positive attitude. My husband comes home in about an hour, can't wait for him to meet him.

Good photos will be available soon, my friend got some great shots, but here is one from my iphone... not the best quality. It's really hard to photograph these little black and tans...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute!!!! He looks like a tiny stuffed Panda Bear. The little white tuff on his head is adorable.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got it bad... his profile is adorable, his nose, his face, his paws, his tail, his belly... jeez


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> I've got it bad... his profile is adorable, his nose, his face, his paws, his tail, his belly... jeez


How about his scent? I remember burying my face in Augie when he was a puppy - just to sniff him!!

Coach is adorable! You did a good job of getting a photo of a mostly black puppy!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Augie is really cute, is he a black and tan too? How old his he?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you. Yes, he is a black and tan, although his tan has mostly faded to a cream and his black is fading to gray, starting at his back end and is gradually moving forward. He was 2 on Oct 23.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - pictures please!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is just adorable - can't wait to see more pics! You are going to have so much fun with him!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! he is really cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's such a cutie. Methinks you're in love.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

How cute!!! He already looks very comfortable and looks like he enjoys a good belly rub!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lkwilson said:


> What a great day! Coach is the perfect puppy.... He's cuddly, likes to play, poses for pictures, doesn't mind to hang in the pen when I'm out of the room... Had dinner and pooped on the pee pad. Missing a bit with the pee but I'm sure we'll get there. I'm going for your all's advice and doing the pee pad thing.
> 
> The plastic pen in the living room is working out great, he's sleeping in his bed in it now. The baby gated part off my office worked well too, he hung out there while i was on two calls.
> 
> ...


Coach is absolutely adorable. Glad you are enjoying him!

I want to weigh in on the side of all who have urged you to have an indoor potty solution (it doesn't need to be pee pads...there are other options if you find, over time, that he starts to chew the pee pads, or if you just don't like the on-going costs. (and fact that they aren't a very "green" solution) But whatever indoor potty system you choose, I can assure you that with proper, consistent training, they DON'T get confused. Virtually ALL of them will pee and poop out doors naturally. So all you have to do for the outdoor training is to catch them in the act and have a "party", (telling them how wonderful they are, and perhaps giving them a special treat.

Many of us who maintain an indoor potty spot for our dogs find that as they get older, they rarely use it. Most dogs come to prefer going outdoors if it's an option. In fact, when weather got bad during Kodi's first winter (we live in the north east) we had to do some extra reinforcement to get him to use the indoor potty again, because he preferred to go outdoors and there were days that the weather was just TOO severe for us to want to take him out. (and he wasn't happy when he was out there!)

We don't expect people or other animals to eliminate on a schedule other than that set by their bodies... why should dogs have to wait uncomfortably for hours until their owners get home to let them out? If it's not healthy for people, I don't think it can be healthy for other animals either.

Plus Tom King (our Forum potty training guru, and the person who started Kodi's potty training) has said a number of times that the people whose puppies take the longest to train are those where the owner insists on "outdoors only" from the beginning. I tend to agree with that, just based on the posts I've seen by many new puppy owners here in the past few years.

Kodi was started with a litter box by the Kings as a 3 week old puppy. (along with his sibs) He used that system until a few weeks ago, when we decided to change him over to a fake grass system, just because it's easier to manage in our travel trailer when we go away with him. The change over was seamless... he had figured it out in one day, with a little encouragement (he first thought it might be a new bed!) and no mistakes. He still prefers to go outside if I'm around to take him, but also regularly uses his boxes, especially on rainy days. I'd MUCH rather have him KNOW where it's OK to potty in the house than to have to worry about him trying to decide whether he can hold it, or having to have an accident because he CAN'T hold it any more.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Coach is adorable!!!!!! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

thank you Karen for the advice... he's doing pretty well and I'm glad I didn't follow the advice of outdoors only. He's peeing a lot right now and usually on the pee pads. I can't imagine racing outdoors all the time.... especially when he wakes up at 3:30 in the morning!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes we do the pee pad thing as well as outside,and I feel it is the best way to gurs prefer out side but if the weather is terrible,or if for whatever reason we are out a little longer than usual, it's no big deal.


----------

